

Hacking Team: Remote Access Trojan for Android - rogeryu
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/23/hacking_team_had_ratted_on_android_trend_micro/

======
rogeryu
RCSAndroid capabilities include screen capture; clipboard monitoring; Wi-Fi
password collection (including grabbing passwords sent over Wi-Fi for
applications like Skype, Facebook, Twitter and so on); recording from the
microphone; message collection; location collection; use the front and back
cameras; and contact collection (again from a variety of services).

Wiretap wasn't forgotten. RCSAndroid, Trend Micro says, also has a hook into
the mediaserver system service to get voice calls in real time.

Trend writes that the config file suggests RCSAndroid's been in the wild since
2012, with a now-defunct command and control server in the USA.

